
Winter Olympics: Elizabeth Swaney the 'best' and Worst' Olympian - The_Fox
http://www.bbc.com/news/world-asia-43123398
======
orangecat
"What do you call the person who graduates from medical school at the bottom
of their class?"

"Doctor"

She had a goal, recognized she wasn't going to achieve it with the
conventional approach, and found an alternate solution without lying or
cheating. Good for her.

